
Secrets of Success - paul
http://www.synapsoftware.com/blogit/articles/2007/03/21/secrets-of-success
======
juwo
What amuses me about all these books is that they showcase a group of over-
brainy already-successful people, and then sell these books to the rest of us
averagers. Telling us we can do it too. And we lap it all up, not seeing the
gaps.

You know what would really succeed? Finding out how an averager can achieve
breakout success and then selling it to all the other averagers. And I'm not
talking weird concepts and books like Psycho-cybernetics etc.

